# Portersize Just a Jif update



## amage (31 July 2012)

http://www.horsesportireland.ie/eve...a-speirs-and-portersize-just-a-jif.12706.html


Poor fella....fingers crossed he'll be grand after a few weeks rest


----------



## Nollaig Shona (31 July 2012)

Hope so, poor fella


----------



## huntley (31 July 2012)

That is the third fall he has had! I hope they now retire him to the lower levels.


----------



## Faro (31 July 2012)

Fingers crossed for him - and Camilla.  I was there yesterday and didn't see what happened (were in a bad place to hear the tannoy at the time) and only realised there was a hold on course when no-one came along for ages.  Am keeping fingers crossed for other fallers too (both human and equine).


----------



## Catcus (31 July 2012)

I was standing right next to the jump when he fell, there didn't seem be much reason for it. He didn't trip, just didn't have the power to get over so landed on and rolled off. Horrible to see them just lying there until the screens go up


----------

